# Seeking Help for Heat Press Marks on Cotton Garments, I Have Tried Many Suggestions



## IsmaelPR77 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi,

I have been pressing garments, bags, etc for a while now, since 2011. I recently purchased a new 16 x 20 Black Series Swing Away heat press from Heat Press Nation. I have the temperature calibrated with a high-end digital laser thermometer to about 2 degrees, the temperature is solid.

My issue is that I keep getting heat press marks on my t-shirts, normally 100% Gildan shirts, most evident on blacks but it happens on all colors that I have pressed really. I press plastisol heat transfers with their recommended temperature of 325 degrees from the supplier. If I reduce the heat or temperature any more the transfers won't apply and will fail/start to crack after washing. I have tested about 20 shirts today! So I am seeking advice because I really don't want to keep wasting shirts although I bought a batch specifically for testing.

I have used teflon heat press pillows and silicone pads cut to several sizes, and they all leave marks. The pillows aren't as ideal as the proper medium/heavy pressure needed for the plastisol transfers isn't always there with the pillows.

Are there cotton t-shirts that aren't so prone to heat press marks? Can I do anything else differently? I have seem this issue get asked numerous times on this forum and I have literally tried all or mostly all of the suggestions that I have read. But to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bhtee (Feb 21, 2014)

need to consider the time used for curing, the presure and the garment quality take a look on the attached pic. it is ringspun cotton tshirt with easy weed siser . it is a sample tshirt, i odnt sell that. was just for fun and for my friend in the picture


----------



## bhtee (Feb 21, 2014)

and here some dtg


----------



## bhtee (Feb 21, 2014)

ok so my settings for pressing

vinyl siser easyweed stretch
sthals air fussion
302F
5 secs 4-5 presure then peel with teflon sheet
cover with teflon sheet 4-5 resure nother 6-8 secs

for dtg
sthals autoclamp
335F 0-1 presure, 45secs + 45 sec + 90 secs


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I get press marks on cotton which disappear with a little water spritz or over time.


----------



## IsmaelPR77 (Nov 28, 2017)

bwdesigns said:


> I get press marks on cotton which disappear with a little water spritz or over time.


Thanks for the tip! I'll try water spritz.


----------



## IsmaelPR77 (Nov 28, 2017)

bwdesigns said:


> I get press marks on cotton which disappear with a little water spritz or over time.


Thanks for the tip! I'll try water spritz.


----------



## jojo0316 (Jun 1, 2018)

When you say press marks do you mean from the perimeter of thr press on the shirt? Like a giant square?


----------



## IsmaelPR77 (Nov 28, 2017)

bwdesigns said:


> I get press marks on cotton which disappear with a little water spritz or over time.


A spritz of water gets rid of the marks. Thanks for the tip. The press mark is usually a square the shape of the heat press pillow being used. But this issue looks to be resolved.


----------

